
Ask HN: Is it the right time to move to Canada? - enouri
I am planning to move to Canada (from France, Paris) and I am not sure about the timing. With all the COVID situation, is recrutement for Software Engineering active ? I am a Certified Solution Architect btw (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;e-nouri.com) and I am wondering about my chances of finding a good fit position.<p>What are the best ways to apply or to find American style companies &#x2F; startups (not the french ones)?
Are there any specific platforms like Hired.com or Talent.io for the North American market ?
======
scastiel
I don’t know where you plan to come in Canada, but I’ve been living in
Montreal for almost three years now (I’m French too, and a senior developer),
and I can assure you that you’d have absolutely no problem to find a job here.
I’m pretty sure this works for other big Canadian cities as well…

Just be careful about recruiters that will promise you a good salary compared
to French ones, whereas here they would be considered mediocre ;)

~~~
andrewem
Do you know how the job market is for English-speaking developers in Montreal?
I'm curious if lack of French fluency would be a barrier for a few, many, or
nearly all development jobs there.

~~~
scastiel
In the companies I worked for most people speak French, but some only English
and it’s okay. Some companies will require you to have at least a basic
understanding of French (and my offer you French classes for that).

------
schoen
One possibly relevant question (I'm not considering moving to Canada myself):
what are the travel restrictions to Canada due to the epidemic? — Would
someone actually be able to get a visa, a flight, and an apartment right now?

I was somewhat surprised that a Canadian friend even succeeded in moving from
one _city_ to another during the epidemic (I mean, not because of legal
obstacles, just logistical obstacles).

~~~
shitgoose
Quarantine in Canada (at least in Ontario where I live) has been pretty mild,
thank goodness. No crazy shit like I saw in the video from Spain when cop was
chasing a lonely jogger on the beach. I don't see why someone couldn't just
get in the car and drive to another city.

